# Planetside 2



## Chemster (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.planetside2.com/



Looks fantastic. The original was fantastic, this reboot is gonna be seriously good!


----------



## Cid (Mar 30, 2012)

Planetside was indeed fantastic... Not sure I'll play this as it was also ridiculously addictive.


----------



## samint (Apr 19, 2012)

It should be noted that such battle requires a well-structured set of tactics and knowing teamwork in order to win the battler.
http://www.dotmmo.com/planetside-2-2954.html


----------



## Firky (Apr 19, 2012)

What engine does it run, looks a bit clunky - lots of fog and short drawing distances.


----------



## Chemster (Apr 21, 2012)

firky said:


> What engine does it run, looks a bit clunky - lots of fog and short drawing distances.


 
They have built a new engine from the ground up, called Forge Light.


----------



## Moronik (Feb 28, 2013)

Does anyone play this?

I started a few weeks ago and now I am hopelessly addicted.


----------

